# Some Canon G9 shots



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)




----------



## Mrs I <3 Fish (Apr 9, 2008)

I want one!!! Those are great!


----------



## sandman (Apr 15, 2008)

very impressive


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Baby_Baby said:


> *screams*
> Those are amazing!


Ow my ears! :lol:


I should be more precise... the first shot is an exposure blend of 3 shots using Photomatix. The second shot is a 15 second exposure.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

awesome! i love the 2nd one, i want to print it


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)




----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)




----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

your pics are sooo crisp!!!


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I LOVE the waterfall! Awesome!
My daughters name is KaCee (obviously spelled different lol).


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

lookz like i got another person to beat up to get another awsomeosaurus camera and the skills of a pro photografer


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Awesome photos!


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

all of these pics are amazing. i love the 1st one though. i have a G5 which is obviously not as good.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Awesome shots, Casey!

Does the G9 have a stabilizer? Gah, you've added a camera to my list of hopeful cameras


----------



## tiffsplaties88 (Jun 26, 2008)

nice photos very creative!


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Ichthius said:


> Awesome shots, Casey!
> 
> Does the G9 have a stabilizer? Gah, you've added a camera to my list of hopeful cameras


Yes it does. 

I love cars so I tend to take lots of pics of them, too.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

World Trade Center memorial lights:


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Thanks again! I like your feet pic (awww).


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Beautiful pic. The skyline just doesn't look right without those towers does it?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

Casey, just...go and be a pro photographer. 

Seriously, fantastic photos.

Do you happen to be on deviantart.com? Just so I can stalk your work


----------



## Johnny-J5 (Sep 5, 2008)

Jesus this should be a photo forum as well as a fish forum. All you peeps are so talented! 

I stumbled into a fish forum to gather info about being a fishkeeper. Now i want to get into photography!

Hey cayse wanna come by and do a photoshoot of my car ?


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

LOL if I end up getting some real equipment, I'll let you know.  Being on flickr.com is a humbling situation... it's like thousands and thousands of people who all seem to be professional photographers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

I know the feeling, Casey. I have flickr, but post most of my photos on deviantart. The calibre of photographers is astounding. Everyone can improve  That said, you do have a real talent for photography.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Thanks, Leah.


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

*15 second exposure*



CaysE said:


> Ow my ears! :lol:
> 
> 
> I should be more precise... the first shot is an exposure blend of 3 shots using Photomatix. The second shot is a 15 second exposure.



Ok so i know close to nothign about digital cameras or cameras in general but i really liked that 15 second exposure affect in picture #2 on your first post. I have a Sony digital camera just your basic 125-150 dollar one. Would i have that feature or did you use your software to create it? sorry if these are dumb questions im sure they are haha.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

yah generally the shutter control comes with a tiny bit more cost in P&S.
some amazing pics cayse I especially like your HDR shot nicely done.
that and I love the cars mainly for the shots but also love cars so that helps


----------

